# 911 Relabeling help please!



## CautionCL (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. My custom label size is 2.5 x 4 and I am using American Apparel model shirts 2001 and 2102. I am going to have northwest tag & label make my custom labels. My problem is that on the order form I don't know my sew allowances space. I know that i'm going to use the "loop fold" because my logo will be on the front and the care info will be on the back. 

I don't want to f up my order. Place Help Me!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not talk with someone from Northwest Custom Labels and see if they can help you? I'm sure many people have asked them similar questions.


----------



## CautionCL (Oct 24, 2011)

True. I will do that. Thank you! I'm thinking too hard about. I'm not getting any sleep just trying to push my first t-shirt collection.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

1/4(or 3/8) inch would be great.


----------

